# Can you teach a man how to cook?



## Wake

And not just any man. This man. God help you. 

So, I'm living on my own and I no longer have Mom to make me a delicious meal. There's none of that magical ingredient of love thing going on here. One look at my modest cookware is enough to make my eyes glaze over in hungry despair.

I got some things. One of those nice, small silver saucepans from Wal-Mart (with a glass lid). You know, the kind with the nice handle that won't ever get loose. There's also a meat thermometer and a nice forged stainless steel knife from Chicago Cutlery. And that's it. Yeah, dicey.

People, I don't know how to cook.

I do have my roommate's trusty fry pan and some canola oil, which helps. By placing some chicken breasts in a fry pan with some canola oil, you can cook it just right. TECHNIQUE ALERT: You can also tip the pan a bit and with a spoon ladle some of the oil/juices over the chicken breasts to keep them from drying out. That stuff works nicely. I already feel like Bobby Flay.

EVOLUTION AT PLAY: I just created my own spice blend, too, and it's a nice contrast. Red pepper flakes, cumin seeds, black peppercorns, a teaspoon of 100% dark cocoa powder. As odd as it sounds, you should try it. It's a delicious balance and works perfectly with that ladling technique.

Some other ingredients I've got are dried black beans, pure canned pumpkin, pur brown rice, and amber-grade agave nectar. 

Please guys, help this hungry newb. Or else he's gonna die, and that would, well, suck.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Wake said:


> And not just any man. This man. God help you.
> 
> So, I'm living on my own and I no longer have Mom to make me a delicious meal. There's none of that magical ingredient of love thing going on here. One look at my modest cookware is enough to make my eyes glaze over in hungry despair.
> 
> I got some things. One of those nice, small silver saucepans from Wal-Mart (with a glass lid). You know, the kind with the nice handle that won't ever get loose. There's also a meat thermometer and a nice forged stainless steel knife from Chicago Cutlery. And that's it. Yeah, dicey.
> 
> People, I don't know how to cook.
> 
> I do have my roommate's trusty fry pan and some canola oil, which helps. By placing some chicken breasts in a fry pan with some canola oil, you can cook it just right. TECHNIQUE ALERT: You can also tip the pan a bit and with a spoon ladle some of the oil/juices over the chicken breasts to keep them from drying out. That stuff works nicely. I already feel like Bobby Flay.
> 
> EVOLUTION AT PLAY: I just created my own spice blend, too, and it's a nice contrast. Red pepper flakes, cumin seeds, black peppercorns, a teaspoon of 100% dark cocoa powder. As odd as it sounds, you should try it. It's a delicious balance and works perfectly with that ladling technique.
> 
> Some other ingredients I've got are dried black beans, pure canned pumpkin, pur brown rice, and amber-grade agave nectar.
> 
> Please guys, help this hungry newb. Or else he's gonna die, and that would, well, suck.



Cooking is easy, anyone can learn. The first thing to understand is that, if you do the exact same thing every time you will always get the same result. This is the part people have the most trouble with, which is why they keep cooking the food until it burns.


----------



## syrenn

Quantum Windbag said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not just any man. This man. God help you.
> 
> So, I'm living on my own and I no longer have Mom to make me a delicious meal. There's none of that magical ingredient of love thing going on here. One look at my modest cookware is enough to make my eyes glaze over in hungry despair.
> 
> I got some things. One of those nice, small silver saucepans from Wal-Mart (with a glass lid). You know, the kind with the nice handle that won't ever get loose. There's also a meat thermometer and a nice forged stainless steel knife from Chicago Cutlery. And that's it. Yeah, dicey.
> 
> People, I don't know how to cook.
> 
> I do have my roommate's trusty fry pan and some canola oil, which helps. By placing some chicken breasts in a fry pan with some canola oil, you can cook it just right. TECHNIQUE ALERT: You can also tip the pan a bit and with a spoon ladle some of the oil/juices over the chicken breasts to keep them from drying out. That stuff works nicely. I already feel like Bobby Flay.
> 
> EVOLUTION AT PLAY: I just created my own spice blend, too, and it's a nice contrast. Red pepper flakes, cumin seeds, black peppercorns, a teaspoon of 100% dark cocoa powder. As odd as it sounds, you should try it. It's a delicious balance and works perfectly with that ladling technique.
> 
> Some other ingredients I've got are dried black beans, pure canned pumpkin, pur brown rice, and amber-grade agave nectar.
> 
> Please guys, help this hungry newb. Or else he's gonna die, and that would, well, suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is easy, anyone can learn. The first thing to understand is that, if you do the exact same thing every time you will always get the same result. This is the part people have the most trouble with, which is why they keep cooking the food until it burns.
Click to expand...



I see the fire trucks rolling right now.....


----------



## syrenn

Wake said:


> And not just any man. This man. God help you.
> 
> So, I'm living on my own and I no longer have Mom to make me a delicious meal. There's none of that magical ingredient of love thing going on here. One look at my modest cookware is enough to make my eyes glaze over in hungry despair.
> 
> I got some things. One of those nice, small silver saucepans from Wal-Mart (with a glass lid). You know, the kind with the nice handle that won't ever get loose. There's also a meat thermometer and a nice forged stainless steel knife from Chicago Cutlery. And that's it. Yeah, dicey.
> 
> People, I don't know how to cook.
> 
> I do have my roommate's trusty fry pan and some canola oil, which helps. By placing some chicken breasts in a fry pan with some canola oil, you can cook it just right. TECHNIQUE ALERT: You can also tip the pan a bit and with a spoon ladle some of the oil/juices over the chicken breasts to keep them from drying out. That stuff works nicely. I already feel like Bobby Flay.
> 
> EVOLUTION AT PLAY: I just created my own spice blend, too, and it's a nice contrast. Red pepper flakes, cumin seeds, black peppercorns, a teaspoon of 100% dark cocoa powder. As odd as it sounds, you should try it. It's a delicious balance and works perfectly with that ladling technique.
> 
> Some other ingredients I've got are dried black beans, pure canned pumpkin, pur brown rice, and amber-grade agave nectar.
> 
> Please guys, help this hungry newb. Or else he's gonna die, and that would, well, suck.




so what do you want to learn to cook? And yes, you do need to learn how to cook.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I love cooking. You can always find recipes on the internet. Just type in "chicken" "easy recipes" "one skillet dinners". I've found a lot of great recipes this way.


----------



## barry1960

Wake said:


> And not just any man. This man. God help you.
> 
> So, I'm living on my own and I no longer have Mom to make me a delicious meal. There's none of that magical ingredient of love thing going on here. One look at my modest cookware is enough to make my eyes glaze over in hungry despair.
> 
> I got some things. One of those nice, small silver saucepans from Wal-Mart (with a glass lid). You know, the kind with the nice handle that won't ever get loose. There's also a meat thermometer and a nice forged stainless steel knife from Chicago Cutlery. And that's it. Yeah, dicey.
> 
> People, I don't know how to cook.
> 
> I do have my roommate's trusty fry pan and some canola oil, which helps. By placing some chicken breasts in a fry pan with some canola oil, you can cook it just right. TECHNIQUE ALERT: You can also tip the pan a bit and with a spoon ladle some of the oil/juices over the chicken breasts to keep them from drying out. That stuff works nicely. I already feel like Bobby Flay.
> 
> EVOLUTION AT PLAY: I just created my own spice blend, too, and it's a nice contrast. Red pepper flakes, cumin seeds, black peppercorns, a teaspoon of 100% dark cocoa powder. As odd as it sounds, you should try it. It's a delicious balance and works perfectly with that ladling technique.
> 
> Some other ingredients I've got are dried black beans, pure canned pumpkin, pur brown rice, and amber-grade agave nectar.
> 
> Please guys, help this hungry newb. Or else he's gonna die, and that would, well, suck.



As a man you do not need to learn such mundane chores as cooking. God designed people and put them on earth for different purposes. Women have smaller hands that are well suited to cooking and washing dishes. Women also have smaller brains that allow them to do these rather mundane tasks day after day and not growed tired of such repetitive activity. So unless you wish to be a creative award winning chef in a five star restaurant, leave such a task to one who is suited doing it.

Next you are going to tell me that you want to learn how to leave the toilet seat down. God made women shorter so they have a shorter distance to reach down and raise the seat. All in God's design......

You need to cease the talk about cooking ingredients.  Order a pizza. Is your phone broken?


----------



## Gracie

Youtube is your friend.


----------



## Connery

Cooking is an art depending on how you look at it. The ingredients are the paints by which you color and develop  your main part of the dish. Fresh vegetables and herbs you can never go wrong. I like using a wok with sesame oil or my copper core pots and pans as the heat is evenly distributed and EVVO.

It takes a bit of time to find your own rhythm in the kitchen, but once you do there is no stopping you. Cooking and creating is a lot of fun. Do not skimp on the ingredients.


----------



## Politico

Cooking is easy. The first thing you need to do is stop watching Bobby Flay.


----------



## Unkotare

Politico said:


> Cooking is easy. The first thing you need to do is stop watching Bobby Flay.


----------



## S.J.

Politico said:


> Cooking is easy. The first thing you need to do is stop watching Bobby Flay.


I like Alton Brown, he's more of a food scientist and an excellent teacher.  Funny too.


----------



## Wake

I'm working with a few concepts while trying not to harm anyone.  Fresh ingredients help, and it seems _not_ following recipes, but being there routinely tasting and gauging how the dish is developing really helps. 



syrenn said:


> so what do you want to learn to cook? And yes, you do need to learn how to cook.



Pretty much your basic, healthy ingredients. Simple, dried lentils, black beans, mayocoba beans... I like working with boneless, skinless chicken breast. The only oil I use currently is pure canola oil because of it's incredibly healthy 2:1 LDL/HDL oil ratio. I will not touch white rice, because it's a nutritional disaster. Brown rice has way more minerals and fiber, and tastes good in a fine risotto with a smidgen of real butter.

After reading a lot about the bad things in our food culture, it was decided it'd be better to swap out most of the processed stuff for raw materials. Another ingredient would be pure, canned pumpkin, which has an immense amount of nutrition. Brown Russet potatoes are another good food with a bad rep. Fresh rhubarb is another valuable material.

In short I want to cook healthy, wholesome meals. That, and maybe my future wife might like a man who can cook well for her. 

Roasting is nice, and so is pan-searing in a little canola oil. I've got a 2-quart slow cooker too, but that's proven to be a challenge. Frying potato slices and frozen chicken thighs in 4" of hot oil is no longer practical nor healthy, either. What I need are better utensils, and a better grasp on the basic cooking techniques; if given that, things should fall into place. 

Here's a list of the things I can cook well, currently:

1) Moist, pan-seared chicken breast with spice mix. (Uses ladling technique to keep chicken from drying.)

2) Perfectly cooked brown rice in a silver saucepan, per the instructions on the rice bag. Would like to try a pinch of cumin and a small dollop of butter or olive oil to give it a richer background.

Not really sure what else. I'd like to make a nice lentil soup with fresh ginger (saw it on YouTube ).


----------



## hjmick

I cook.

I started cooking when I was in junior high school, latch-key kid...

Damn... That's better than thirty-five years ago...

I am really quite good at it.

So good in fact, my wife stopped cooking. Completely.

Some days it pisses me off...


----------



## koshergrl

Alton Brown...fffftt...I love his show. I don't touch his recipes.

The things that I learned to cook that have stood me in good stead...

Roasts, or any large cut of meat.

Bread/biscuits.

Beans.

Roasts...the secret is to cook them long enough that they progress beyond the shoe leather stage, to the sublime, melt in your mouth, cut with a fork or spoon stage. My mom taught me that any roast, frozen or thawed, takes 3-1/2 hours at low heat (325-350). You can put it in a pan and cover it in the stove, you can sear it and then put it in a pan, you can cook it uncovered...those are techniques that you can play with. But if you cook a roast (except loin or crown rib roast...those require a different approach) @ 325 for 3-1/2 hours, checking on it to add water if you need to, or cover it if it's drying out...I guarantee it will be delicious.

Don't be afraid of sugar when you are cooking fruit. There's nothing more disgusting than pastries and jams that aren't sweet enough. If you want your goodies to be actually good, please add enough sugar. Otherwise, you might as well just skip it.

Pie crust is better if you don't work it very much...

And bread likes to be worked.

The secret to good tasting breads/biscuits/pie crusts is SALT, more than you think is healthy.

The secret to good noodles is SALT in the water.

Bacon grease will make anything taste better.

But if you store it on the stove, don't use that bottom bit..the liquid under the fat. It spoils.

Never use soap on your cast iron cookware, and don't store them stacked in the cupboard. Keep your skillet out on the stove or in it, and clean it with water only. If you have caked on stuff, put some water in it and simmer until you can scrape everything off. If you get carbon build up on your skillet, take it camping and leave it over the fire..fire will burn that stuff off. It will be like new.

Wash your hands before and while you're cooking.

Always look in your pots and bowls before you dump food in them.

Learn how to fry different kinds of meat and make pan gravy.

When you make use of time savers, don't feel guilty. I bought pies one year for thanksgiving...I felt awful about it..but the work it saved me (and the fact that they were REALLY good frozen pies!) and the fact that the kids didn't notice the difference, made my guilt evaporate.


----------



## koshergrl

So I think you should make a pie!

Apple pie

cored, peeled, cut up apples. A lot of them...probably about a 5 lb bag.

Sugar
cinnamon
lemon juice

Flour
LARD (use lard, it will make it so much better. You can buy lard in little pound squares at the store...I prefer to buy it by the bucket, we go through it...but I can't find buckets of it here)
Salt

So cut up all your apples, the kids can help. Peel them, slice them up. I peel first, then cut in half, then use a spoon to scoop out the cores, then slice....

Or you can peel them, then quarter them, THEN remove the core section when you're cutting them up, it depends on what sort of knife work you prefer. With kids, the spoon method is nice.

RINSE your sliced apples. Please. Put them in a strainer and rinse them because they've been handled a lot.

1/3 cup of lard
1 cup of flour
2 tsp salt (I put in a tablespoon)

pie dish (not a cake pan. A pie pan. Get one at the thrift store, you need one for pies....you can't make pies in cake pans, trust me. Messy.)
rolling pin (or full 2 litre pop bottle...I recommend you pick up a rolling pin. When you need one, you need one, and nothing else works as well.)

So cut your lard into your flour (kids can do this too) using butter knives or forks in criss-cross motion. When the lard is no longer in big clumps, put a couple of tsps or tbsps water in there, and use a spoon to stir in a circular motion until all your dough holds together as a big ball. DON'T OVERWORK IT. It just needs to stick together. 

Divide in half.

If you want to you can wrap it up in plastic wrap and refrigerate it so it gets stiffer and colder, and easier to work.

Put a generous amount of flour on whatever flat surface you have...plop one of your dough balls on there, dump some more flour over the top and use a rolling pin (or a 2 litre soda bottle. Full is better, you want some weight) and roll it out so it's somewhat bigger than your PIE dish, remembering to take into consideration the 2 inches or so sides of the dish...you need overlap.

Bring your pie pan over next to where you've rolled out your dough (if it is sticking to your pin, add more flour as you go...also keep an eye out that it doesn't stick underneath...flip over or add more flour as needed...). Fold your circle of dough over on itself, so the fold is next to the pie pan...then lift the half circle into your pan, and flop over the top half.

Put a couple of pats of butter in the bottom.

Mix up your apples with lots of sugar (1-1/2 cups at least) and cinnamon, and a little lemon juice (a tbsp). Stir them good, add a couple TBS of flour to the mix..

Fill your pie. You will have lots of apples left over probably, I usually make 2 pies at a time, haha. Put those in a pan on the stove, simmer them, and you have homemade apple sauce. Put it in a jar and store it in the fridge, it will keep for a long time.

Make your top crust, slap it on there the same way. 

Cut off any super excess of crust...the rest, fold under, and crimp around the edges. I can't tell you how to flute the edges, but you can find that on youtube. Or you can just use a fork and primp the edges with that.

Cut holes in your crust to let out steam...I usually make the outline of an apple with steak knife cuts in my crust, with a leave and maybe an "A" somewhere.

Wrap tin foil around your edges or they're going to get really brown.

Put in the oven on a cookie sheet (because you will have leakage) and bake at, oh, maybe 350? For an hour or so. 

You want it to be really done. Mom used to test by driving a knife through one of the vent holes...if there is any resistance, it's not done.

Let it cool before slicing, or you'll have apple soup with crust...all the filling will run to where the missing pieces are.


----------



## koshergrl

After you do that a couple of times, you'll realize that all other cooking is a walk in the park...and you will begin to understand why COBBLER is the way to go.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh and here's coleslaw (which my daughter likes, but  not my son)

Shredded cabbage (i.e., sliced thin and cut so you don't have 6 inch shreds)
Salt
vinegar
sugar
mayo
Pepper

Shred cabbage...it will shrink so keep that in mind. A whole cabbage will feed 6 people all they want probably...3 people, you'll have a lot leftover.

Add a couple of TBSP salt to the cabbage, about 1/3 C sugar, a couple tbsp vinegar, and about 2/3 c mayo.

Stir it up. Let it sit for a few minutes; it will get juicy.

Now you can make cole slaw without mayo...it will still get juicy...but I like it with some mayo in there. I made my coleslaw today without mayo, and it was good, but I added mayo because i thought it needed some. And that turned it from "hmm this is good" to "OMGOSH THIS IS AMAZING".

Pepper it, too.


----------



## Granny

I don't know what a canola is - but cannoli ... now that's a whole different story. I've only used canola oil one time because that's what was available - nasty tasting stuff in my opinion. Try olive oil - it's better for you.  Use butter instead of margarine - again it's better for you.

I truly understand how bacon, fatback (or salt pork) makes stuff taste wonderful but I would avoid it and steam veggies.  A George Forman grill is my most-used utensil in lieu of frying stuff. (Also because it's not economical for me to have a real grill for one person.) I got one for my male non-cooking cousin and he's happy with it.


----------



## boedicca

Here is a simple method for raw or left over meat...chicken, beef, pork...

Ingredients:

- cubes or shredded meat
- cooking oil
- diced onion
- diced tomato
- minced peppers
- salt
- pepper
- cumin
- chile powder

- Heat some oil (olive is my preference, but the canola will do)
- If the meat is already cooked, add the onion peppers and saute a bit
- If the meat is raw, brown in the oil first, and then add the onion and peppers
- Season to taste with the salt/pep/cumin/chile powder
- Cook until you like it

This can be used for taco or burrito filling, over rice, on a salad...it's an all purpose easy meal.


----------



## koshergrl

Some other things that are good to know:

Burger and ground meats are more likely to be contaminated, and more likely to make people sick...because the ACT of grinding exposes all of the meat to that which only the OUTSIDE of cut meat....

When you buy whole chickens, always check the cavities and remove the giblets...and WASH the bird, in hot, even soapy, water. I use a scrub brush on the outside...because whole chickens are extremely gross...there will be feathers, poop, all sorts of things on the skin and that stuff needs to come off.

For making soups and dumplings...CHICKEN THIGHS (or thighs and drumsticks) (skin on/bone in) are a really good substitute for a whole chicken, if you are cooking a smaller amount.

Save chicken carcasses/bones in a big ziploc and freeze until you are going to make a soup...then put all the bones etc. into a big pot, cover with water, and simmer for a good long time. Add water if the level comes down too low...but usually you're best served not to add TOO much water.

Pour through a strainer or other filter or colander (use a coffee filter in your strainer) into jars or other containers; now you have really excellent chicken stock for soup, dumplings gravy, whatever.


----------



## boedicca

Super easy baked chicken:

- Preheat oven to 350
- Place chicken parts in a baking dish (I use parchment paper to line it, but that's optional)
- Sprinkle with garlic powder, paprika, and parmesan cheese.  (mr. boe also likes oregano on his pieces)
- Bake for approximately 30 minutes or until done

This is my emergency no time to cook meal.  Add a salad or some steamed veggies. So easy.


----------



## koshergrl

Learn how to roux...once you can make roux, you can make simple, ordinary meals sublime.

Basic roux:

Butter (or shortening...or bacon fat...or lard)

Flour

Salt

Melt the fat. Add enough flour that it completely absorbs/bonds the fat. 

Whisk over the heat until the mixture is bubbly through....if you want it to be darker, keep over the heat until you have the color you want. Add salt.

Add liquid, at least a couple of cups. It can be milk, or water or beef or chicken broth...it depends on what the sauce is for.

Whisk and allow to simmer until thickened, stirring more or less continually.

Pour into sauce container/gravy boat.

Once you get this down, you're as good as gold. This is how one starts for cheese sauce, or chicken fried steak gravy....

For the cheese, you add the milk and then gradually add shredded cheese after starts to thicken.

Sausage gravy:

Put sausage in a pan...cook and break up.

Add flour to sausage/fat in the pan...

Follow the directions above....sausage gravy (kids love).

You can do it with bacon too...fry bacon (then take out the bacon) and use the fat in the pan to make a good white gravy to serve...

DON'T FORGET THE PEPPER..or the salt. Without salt & pepper, you're just eating glue.


----------



## boedicca

And if you know how to make a roux, the drippings from a roast chicken make perfect gravy.


----------



## koshergrl

I am the sole provider for my little family and there have been times when dinner was beans...and breakfast was biscuits (if I made them)...Knowing how to make bread, biscuits, and gravy goes a long way towards turning "poor food" to "soul food"...and making meals feel decadent..instead of monotonous. So beans, instead of being just beans, become beans w/homemade rolls...and breakfast becomes biscuits & gravy.


----------



## koshergrl

boedicca said:


> And if you know how to make a roux, the drippings from a roast chicken make perfect gravy.



Or the drippings from any meat...

Take the meat out, pour off excess drippings...then put the pan on the stove, add flour and go to town.

Chicken gravy is fabulous...keep all the juice in the pan.

You can make gravy with cornstarch, too...I often do for chicken gravy because there's a lot of juice that I want to use in the place of water...so I just heat up the drippings & juice whisk some cornstarch into a small amount of water, and add a little at a time (while whisking) to the chicken broth/drippings....


----------



## boedicca

Roasting a chicken is perfect One Ingredient Cooking.   I set the temp to 400 - it makes the skin crispier.   A 5 lb chicken cooks in about an hour.    As it's just mr. boe and me, we then have plenty of leftovers for a couple more dinners.


----------



## koshergrl

Knowing how to make homemade applesauce is very nice, too. It's cheap and it is soooooo good, and it's something you can serve with every meal until it's gone.


----------



## koshergrl

boedicca said:


> Roasting a chicken is perfect One Ingredient Cooking.   I set the temp to 400 - it makes the skin crispier.   A 5 lb chicken cooks in about an hour.    As it's just mr. boe and me, we then have plenty of leftovers for a couple more dinners.


----------



## koshergrl

You can tell it's done when the drumsticks move freely and threaten to come off the carcass (or the meat falls off the bone when you wiggle)


----------



## boedicca

koshergrl said:


> I am the sole provider for my little family and there have been times when dinner was beans...and breakfast was biscuits (if I made them)...Knowing how to make bread, biscuits, and gravy goes a long way towards turning "poor food" to "soul food"...and making meals feel decadent..instead of monotonous. So beans, instead of being just beans, become beans w/homemade rolls...and breakfast becomes biscuits & gravy.




Knowing how to make tasty "cheap eats" is something everyone should learn.  We had our lean times, and it was good to be able to rely on that skill and knowledge.


----------



## Toro

Cooking is easy.

If you can follow directions, you can cook.

Epicurious.com: Recipes, Menus, Cooking Articles & Food Guides


----------



## Wake

Wow, you guys have shared more than enough helpful information on cooking. For that I'm grateful. No longer will I desperately eat handfuls of bran flakes and water while longing for sauteed chicken breast and veggies.

Oh, and I had learned the hard way about putting salt in a pot of boiling noodles. The resulting monstrosity stuck to everything and threatened to devour my roommate for sustenance. On the next try two cups of salt had been added, and the resulting salt headache lasted a month&#8212;worst of all were the deers hungry for salt.

You've given me plenty of ideas, and I'm eager to use this new information to create a foodstuff that doesn't develop a life of its own.


----------



## koshergrl

Next installment...spanakopita and souffle.


----------



## koshergrl

Cuz everybody with kids should work really hard on creations the kids won't eat.


----------



## strollingbones

first thing you need is a well stocked pantry....here is where everyone will disagree....

you need spices, a mixed pepper corns and grinder, get a good sea salt....not gourmet just good...
you need a few dried products...onions, tomatoes, mushrooms then they are always ready to go...

use your imagination and taste often...as with everything a kiss is involved...as in keep it simple stupid...

one of the easier dishes, put italian dressing and soy sauce together and bake a chicken breast in it in the oven...flip it half way....serve with pasta and you look like a prince...

here is another cheater recipe....but good and easy.....1 bar of cream cheese..room temp....1 cup of heavy whipping cream, 1 cup cold water, 1 pack instant pudding mix...i use sugar free....mix it together dish into individual dishes.. chill top with fresh fruit and a bit of chocolate sauce...

good food is simply, fresh ingredients made with love unless your married to blanche moore lol


----------



## koshergrl

Strawberries with dishes of kool whip and brown sugar...

Dip first in cool whip, then in brown sugar = heaven.

I've had to learn to cook without a well stocked pantry. My staples are meat, beans, potatoes, flour, sugar, oil, butter, cheese, yeast, baking powder and baking soda, onions and whatever veg is on sale or is hiding in the back of my cupboard. Applesauce and/or apples, and jam. My spice cabinet is never super well stocked...I've needed dry mustard for something like a year now, lol. But I have multiples of other stuff that I never use. 

But I also have multiples of stuff I do use...cinnamon, garlic, pepper, salt. I always have more than one because whenever it's on sale, I grab it.


----------



## peach174

Wake said:


> Wow, you guys have shared more than enough helpful information on cooking. For that I'm grateful. No longer will I desperately eat handfuls of bran flakes and water while longing for sauteed chicken breast and veggies.
> 
> Oh, and I had learned the hard way about putting salt in a pot of boiling noodles. The resulting monstrosity stuck to everything and threatened to devour my roommate for sustenance. On the next try two cups of salt had been added, and the resulting salt headache lasted a monthworst of all were the deers hungry for salt.
> 
> You've given me plenty of ideas, and I'm eager to use this new information to create a foodstuff that doesn't develop a life of its own.



This is also a very nice website for teaching you how to cook.
Video Cooking Recipes - Add Your Recipe


----------



## koshergrl

Oh and a head's up..if you are going to buy the cheap bagged Mexican spices...you might throw them in your freezer for a few days (particular the ones that consist of seeds...) to kill any critters in there. I was reading some foodie blog and there was a whole huge segment devoted to yuckie bugs in the pantry, and how they got there....I never buy spices like that (and really, it's for that reason...I look at them and think.hmmm...wonder what's in there....)


----------



## Wake

koshergrl said:


> Oh and a head's up..if you are going to buy the cheap bagged Mexican spices...you might throw them in your freezer for a few days (particular the ones that consist of seeds...) to kill any critters in there. I was reading some foodie blog and there was a whole huge segment devoted to yuckie bugs in the pantry, and how they got there....I never buy spices like that (and really, it's for that reason...I look at them and think.hmmm...wonder what's in there....)



Ew...

Mom did an experiment once with an old box of macaroni noodles. She emptied the box into a bowl of water and waited. Soon, husks of cocoons and living/dead larvae vacated the noodles. Guys, check your noodles. You wouldn't want extra protein of a foreign kind.


----------



## koshergrl

Yuck!


----------



## strollingbones

dont even ask about ketchup


----------



## koshergrl

Oh mannnnn..what about ketchup?

Seriously???


----------



## koshergrl

I can only imagine about ketchup..

I met a woman when I was working in treatment, whose family were southern tobacco farmers....she said she NEVER bought cheap cigarettes because the tobacco that went into them came from the bottom of the sheds, where everybody walked and spit, and the dogs pissed and everything else.

Ew.


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> Next installment...spanakopita and souffle.



Hmmm, you like it Greek, huh?



A souffle can be difficult to perfect.


----------



## koshergrl

I've only made souffle one time...and it was incredible, and I was amazed at how easy it was!

It was just a cheese souffle...had 3 types of really good cheese. Turned out perfect!

But if I made it again, who knows....it is sort of important to have a souffle dish for it, and I don't.


----------



## koshergrl

Classic Cheese Soufflé Recipe | MyRecipes.com

I'm not sure if that is the actual recipe I used, but if it isn't, it's very very close. The one I made was about 10 years ago, and I think it WAS sunset magazine that I pulled the recipe from...so yup, I think this is it:

*Ingredients*





    1/4 cup (1/8 lb.) butter 
    1/4 cup all-purpose flour
    1 1/4 cups milk 
    1/4 teaspoon cayenne
    1/4 teaspoon salt
    1 1/2 cups shredded sharp cheddar, pepper jack, or Gruyère cheese (6 oz.)
    6 large eggs, separated    1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar
*Preparation*


1. Generously butter a 2-quart soufflé dish or six 1- to 1 1/4-cup soufflé dishes; if using small ones, set them about 2 inches apart in a 10- by 15-inch baking pan.
2. In a 2- to 3-quart pan over medium heat, melt 1/4 cup butter. Add flour and stir until mixture is smooth and bubbling. Stir in milk, cayenne, and salt, and continue stirring until sauce boils and thickens, 3 to 4 minutes. Remove from heat.
3. Add cheese and stir until melted. Add egg yolks and stir until the mixture is blended and smooth.
4. In a bowl, with a mixer on high speed, beat egg whites (use whisk attachment if available) with cream of tartar until short, stiff, moist peaks form. With a flexible spatula, fold a third of the cheese sauce into whites until well blended. Add remaining sauce and gently fold in just until blended.
5. Scrape the batter into the prepared soufflé dish (or dishes). If the dish is more than 3/4 full, use foil collar (see "Crowning Glory," below). If desired, draw a circle on the surface of the soufflé batter with the tip of a knife, about 1 inch in from rim, to help an attractive crown form during baking.
6. Bake in a 375° regular or convection oven until top is golden to deep brown and cracks look fairly dry, 25 to 30 minutes for large soufflé, 15 to 20 minutes for small ones. Serve immediately, scooping portions from single soufflé with a large spoon.
Crowning glory
Soufflés look most impressive when they rise dramatically over the rim of the dish. To create a beautiful crown on your soufflé, fill the dish about 3/4 full. If it's less full, the soufflé may not rise over the rim. If it's more full, the soufflé may spill over unless you wrap the dish with a foil collar. Here's how to make one.
Cut a 15-inch-wide sheet of foil 4 inches longer than circumference of dish; fold lengthwise in thirds. Coat one side of the foil strip generously with melted butter, using a pastry brush. Wrap the foil around outside of dish so that at least 2 inches of foil extend above the rim. Fold the ends of the buttered foil strip over several times until snug against dish.
_*Sunset*_ 
MARCH 2003


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> I've only made souffle one time...and it was incredible, and I was amazed at how easy it was!
> 
> It was just a cheese souffle...had 3 types of really good cheese. Turned out perfect!
> 
> But if I made it again, who knows....it is sort of important to have a souffle dish for it, and I don't.



An angel food cake pan works nicely for souffles. There are a few things that have to be watched; don't put the meringue into a hot mixture, or it will cook and fall. Most souffles fail because the center doesn't cook enough - or because people over cook the edges in an attempt to get the center cooked. This is why the angel food cake pan is helpful. (though cheating.)


----------



## High_Gravity

Wake said:


> And not just any man. This man. God help you.
> 
> So, I'm living on my own and I no longer have Mom to make me a delicious meal. There's none of that magical ingredient of love thing going on here. One look at my modest cookware is enough to make my eyes glaze over in hungry despair.
> 
> I got some things. One of those nice, small silver saucepans from Wal-Mart (with a glass lid). You know, the kind with the nice handle that won't ever get loose. There's also a meat thermometer and a nice forged stainless steel knife from Chicago Cutlery. And that's it. Yeah, dicey.
> 
> People, I don't know how to cook.
> 
> I do have my roommate's trusty fry pan and some canola oil, which helps. By placing some chicken breasts in a fry pan with some canola oil, you can cook it just right. TECHNIQUE ALERT: You can also tip the pan a bit and with a spoon ladle some of the oil/juices over the chicken breasts to keep them from drying out. That stuff works nicely. I already feel like Bobby Flay.
> 
> EVOLUTION AT PLAY: I just created my own spice blend, too, and it's a nice contrast. Red pepper flakes, cumin seeds, black peppercorns, a teaspoon of 100% dark cocoa powder. As odd as it sounds, you should try it. It's a delicious balance and works perfectly with that ladling technique.
> 
> Some other ingredients I've got are dried black beans, pure canned pumpkin, pur brown rice, and amber-grade agave nectar.
> 
> Please guys, help this hungry newb. Or else he's gonna die, and that would, well, suck.



I can help, I got out of a 5 year relationship about 10 months ago and she did all the cooking pretty much I just knew how to do the basic hamburgers, hot dogs etc now I know how to make a bunch of stuff.


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> first thing you need is a well stocked pantry....here is where everyone will disagree....
> 
> you need spices, a mixed pepper corns and grinder, get a good sea salt....not gourmet just good...
> you need a few dried products...onions, tomatoes, mushrooms then they are always ready to go...
> 
> use your imagination and taste often...as with everything a kiss is involved...as in keep it simple stupid...
> 
> one of the easier dishes, put italian dressing and soy sauce together and bake a chicken breast in it in the oven...flip it half way....serve with pasta and you look like a prince...
> 
> here is another cheater recipe....but good and easy.....1 bar of cream cheese..room temp....1 cup of heavy whipping cream, 1 cup cold water, 1 pack instant pudding mix...i use sugar free....mix it together dish into individual dishes.. chill top with fresh fruit and a bit of chocolate sauce...
> 
> good food is simply, fresh ingredients made with love unless your married to blanche moore lol



I agree with Bones, a good rack of spices and your usual onions, garlic, tomatoes etc in the fridge are always good to have if you will be cooking regularly.


----------



## koshergrl

Enchiladas are easy!

Tomato sauce + chili powder = enchilada sauce

So put some enchilada sauce in the bottom of a square oven dish

Take your tortillas....flour or corn (but real enchiladas aren't made with flour tortillas...that's a gringo thing)
coat both sides with enchilada sauce, put a spoonfull of (cooked) meat, cheese, beans, whatever, roll it up and set it with the opening on the bottom....

It's kind of messy but just do it all in the pan, make sure you have enough sauce in there to keep it wet.

You can fill a pan with different types. 

Pour a little more sauce over the top, keep it saucy there's nothing worse than dry enchiladas...corn tortillas will suck up a lot of the juice

Cover with grated cheese
cover with tin foil

Bake that puppy at 350 for about 40 minutes or until everything is hot and melted.

Serve with chili, refried beans, and/or mexican rice.


----------



## High_Gravity

Here is an easy vodka sauce recipe I make, very simple I add sausage and mushrooms to mine.

Easy Vodka Sauce Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> first thing you need is a well stocked pantry....here is where everyone will disagree....
> 
> you need spices, a mixed pepper corns and grinder, get a good sea salt....not gourmet just good...
> you need a few dried products...onions, tomatoes, mushrooms then they are always ready to go...
> 
> use your imagination and taste often...as with everything a kiss is involved...as in keep it simple stupid...
> 
> one of the easier dishes, put italian dressing and soy sauce together and bake a chicken breast in it in the oven...flip it half way....serve with pasta and you look like a prince...
> 
> here is another cheater recipe....but good and easy.....1 bar of cream cheese..room temp....1 cup of heavy whipping cream, 1 cup cold water, 1 pack instant pudding mix...i use sugar free....mix it together dish into individual dishes.. chill top with fresh fruit and a bit of chocolate sauce...
> 
> good food is simply, fresh ingredients made with love unless your married to blanche moore lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Bones, a good rack of spices and your usual onions, garlic, tomatoes etc in the fridge are always good to have if you will be cooking regularly.
Click to expand...




Forget all that other stuff, a nice rack is good in and of itself!


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Here is an easy vodka sauce recipe I make, very simple I add sausage and mushrooms to mine.
> 
> Easy Vodka Sauce Recipe - Allrecipes.com




I start with the vodka, and then I notice that nice rack and then I usually forget to actually prepare food.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an easy vodka sauce recipe I make, very simple I add sausage and mushrooms to mine.
> 
> Easy Vodka Sauce Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I start with the vodka, and then I notice that nice rack and then I usually forget to actually prepare food.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

This is the recipe I use for meatloaf it is the mushroom in the middle meatloaf I love it.

Mushroom in the Middle Meatloaf Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Wake

High_Gravity said:


> This is the recipe I use for meatloaf it is the mushroom in the middle meatloaf I love it.
> 
> Mushroom in the Middle Meatloaf Recipe - Allrecipes.com



I've never tried it that way, but dang that does sound good. For a more earthy taste I could see chopping up a bunch of different *fresh* mushrooms and mixing them into the meat. One of the ideas I had when it comes to meatloaf is mizing in dred cranberries that'd add a nice sweetness to it.  

Heck, I'm going to try that mushroom meatloaf the next chance I get. OR ASK MOM.


----------



## Truthseeker420

syrenn said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not just any man. This man. God help you.
> 
> So, I'm living on my own and I no longer have Mom to make me a delicious meal. There's none of that magical ingredient of love thing going on here. One look at my modest cookware is enough to make my eyes glaze over in hungry despair.
> 
> I got some things. One of those nice, small silver saucepans from Wal-Mart (with a glass lid). You know, the kind with the nice handle that won't ever get loose. There's also a meat thermometer and a nice forged stainless steel knife from Chicago Cutlery. And that's it. Yeah, dicey.
> 
> People, I don't know how to cook.
> 
> I do have my roommate's trusty fry pan and some canola oil, which helps. By placing some chicken breasts in a fry pan with some canola oil, you can cook it just right. TECHNIQUE ALERT: You can also tip the pan a bit and with a spoon ladle some of the oil/juices over the chicken breasts to keep them from drying out. That stuff works nicely. I already feel like Bobby Flay.
> 
> EVOLUTION AT PLAY: I just created my own spice blend, too, and it's a nice contrast. Red pepper flakes, cumin seeds, black peppercorns, a teaspoon of 100% dark cocoa powder. As odd as it sounds, you should try it. It's a delicious balance and works perfectly with that ladling technique.
> 
> Some other ingredients I've got are dried black beans, pure canned pumpkin, pur brown rice, and amber-grade agave nectar.
> 
> Please guys, help this hungry newb. Or else he's gonna die, and that would, well, suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking is easy, anyone can learn. The first thing to understand is that, if you do the exact same thing every time you will always get the same result. This is the part people have the most trouble with, which is why they keep cooking the food until it burns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see the fire trucks rolling right now.....
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

Wake said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the recipe I use for meatloaf it is the mushroom in the middle meatloaf I love it.
> 
> Mushroom in the Middle Meatloaf Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried it that way, but dang that does sound good. For a more earthy taste I could see chopping up a bunch of different *fresh* mushrooms and mixing them into the meat. One of the ideas I had when it comes to meatloaf is mizing in dred cranberries that'd add a nice sweetness to it.
> 
> Heck, I'm going to try that mushroom meatloaf the next chance I get. OR ASK MOM.
Click to expand...


Its funny you say that, I do add mushrooms to this meatloaf when I do it, even if the recipe doesn't ask for it. This meatloaf is outstanding, I served it over white rice once and even than it was delish.


----------



## koshergrl

And beans are a great thing to know how to make, too...

if you can successfully make beans, you can make CHILI and homemade REFRIED BEANS and BEANS/RICE dishes...

There's no trick except
1. Always wash them and run them through your hands to check for rocks/clods of dirt. Beans are dirty. 
2. Count on a cook time of 3 hours.

1 c beans
1-1/2 qts water
salt
bacon

You can put whatever you like in there...you use a lot of water because when you are cooking something for 3 hours, you lose most of the liquid.

You can use chicken or vegetable broth instead of straight water, but if you put bacon in, you don't have to.

You can also add carrots, onions and/or celery for a little umph.

I like garlic in beans.

I canned beans yesterday...they're ugly but they will make the kids extremely happy some evening in the future when I don't feel like cooking.

My kids are so weird, lol. They love beans. And my son is a pretty finicky eater, haha.

I hated beans when I was a kid. I'd just eat the broth (which is sort of what they do) and a lot of bread.


----------



## The Professor

barry1960 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not just any man. This man. God help you.
> 
> So, I'm living on my own and I no longer have Mom to make me a delicious meal. There's none of that magical ingredient of love thing going on here. One look at my modest cookware is enough to make my eyes glaze over in hungry despair.
> 
> I got some things. One of those nice, small silver saucepans from Wal-Mart (with a glass lid). You know, the kind with the nice handle that won't ever get loose. There's also a meat thermometer and a nice forged stainless steel knife from Chicago Cutlery. And that's it. Yeah, dicey.
> 
> People, I don't know how to cook.
> 
> I do have my roommate's trusty fry pan and some canola oil, which helps. By placing some chicken breasts in a fry pan with some canola oil, you can cook it just right. TECHNIQUE ALERT: You can also tip the pan a bit and with a spoon ladle some of the oil/juices over the chicken breasts to keep them from drying out. That stuff works nicely. I already feel like Bobby Flay.
> 
> EVOLUTION AT PLAY: I just created my own spice blend, too, and it's a nice contrast. Red pepper flakes, cumin seeds, black peppercorns, a teaspoon of 100% dark cocoa powder. As odd as it sounds, you should try it. It's a delicious balance and works perfectly with that ladling technique.
> 
> Some other ingredients I've got are dried black beans, pure canned pumpkin, pur brown rice, and amber-grade agave nectar.
> 
> Please guys, help this hungry newb. Or else he's gonna die, and that would, well, suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a man you do not need to learn such mundane chores as cooking. God designed people and put them on earth for different purposes. Women have smaller hands that are well suited to cooking and washing dishes. Women also have smaller brains that allow them to do these rather mundane tasks day after day and not growed tired of such repetitive activity. So unless you wish to be a creative award winning chef in a five star restaurant, leave such a task to one who is suited doing it.
> 
> Next you are going to tell me that you want to learn how to leave the toilet seat down. God made women shorter so they have a shorter distance to reach down and raise the seat. All in God's design......
> 
> You need to cease the talk about cooking ingredients.  Order a pizza. Is your phone broken?
Click to expand...


You are either single or you have no survival instincts.


----------



## syrenn

The Professor said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not just any man. This man. God help you.
> 
> So, I'm living on my own and I no longer have Mom to make me a delicious meal. There's none of that magical ingredient of love thing going on here. One look at my modest cookware is enough to make my eyes glaze over in hungry despair.
> 
> I got some things. One of those nice, small silver saucepans from Wal-Mart (with a glass lid). You know, the kind with the nice handle that won't ever get loose. There's also a meat thermometer and a nice forged stainless steel knife from Chicago Cutlery. And that's it. Yeah, dicey.
> 
> People, I don't know how to cook.
> 
> I do have my roommate's trusty fry pan and some canola oil, which helps. By placing some chicken breasts in a fry pan with some canola oil, you can cook it just right. TECHNIQUE ALERT: You can also tip the pan a bit and with a spoon ladle some of the oil/juices over the chicken breasts to keep them from drying out. That stuff works nicely. I already feel like Bobby Flay.
> 
> EVOLUTION AT PLAY: I just created my own spice blend, too, and it's a nice contrast. Red pepper flakes, cumin seeds, black peppercorns, a teaspoon of 100% dark cocoa powder. As odd as it sounds, you should try it. It's a delicious balance and works perfectly with that ladling technique.
> 
> Some other ingredients I've got are dried black beans, pure canned pumpkin, pur brown rice, and amber-grade agave nectar.
> 
> Please guys, help this hungry newb. Or else he's gonna die, and that would, well, suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a man you do not need to learn such mundane chores as cooking. God designed people and put them on earth for different purposes. Women have smaller hands that are well suited to cooking and washing dishes. Women also have smaller brains that allow them to do these rather mundane tasks day after day and not growed tired of such repetitive activity. So unless you wish to be a creative award winning chef in a five star restaurant, leave such a task to one who is suited doing it.
> 
> Next you are going to tell me that you want to learn how to leave the toilet seat down. God made women shorter so they have a shorter distance to reach down and raise the seat. All in God's design......
> 
> You need to cease the talk about cooking ingredients.  Order a pizza. Is your phone broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are either single or you have no survival instincts.
Click to expand...



could be both.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> And beans are a great thing to know how to make, too...
> 
> if you can successfully make beans, you can make CHILI and homemade REFRIED BEANS and BEANS/RICE dishes...
> 
> There's no trick except
> 1. Always wash them and run them through your hands to check for rocks/clods of dirt. Beans are dirty.
> 2. Count on a cook time of 3 hours.
> 
> 1 c beans
> 1-1/2 qts water
> salt
> bacon
> 
> You can put whatever you like in there...you use a lot of water because when you are cooking something for 3 hours, you lose most of the liquid.
> 
> You can use chicken or vegetable broth instead of straight water, but if you put bacon in, you don't have to.
> 
> You can also add carrots, onions and/or celery for a little umph.
> 
> I like garlic in beans.
> 
> I canned beans yesterday...they're ugly but they will make the kids extremely happy some evening in the future when I don't feel like cooking.
> 
> My kids are so weird, lol. They love beans. And my son is a pretty finicky eater, haha.
> 
> I hated beans when I was a kid. I'd just eat the broth (which is sort of what they do) and a lot of bread.



I been thinking about making beans next, never did it before. You can use the crock pot right?


----------



## koshergrl

Sure, crock pot would be a good way to do them.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Sure, crock pot would be a good way to do them.



Any suggestions what to throw in?


----------



## koshergrl

Bacon and salt......that's really all you need for killer beans.

I don't make chili, so you'd have to get someone else to help with that. I mean, I have made it, but I don't do it often. Chili is so personal, lol.

When I was a girl, my mom would buy those frozen chili "bricks" that had the meat and the spices, and she'd make a big pot of beans and then throw one of those in there.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the recipe I use for meatloaf it is the mushroom in the middle meatloaf I love it.
> 
> Mushroom in the Middle Meatloaf Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried it that way, but dang that does sound good. For a more earthy taste I could see chopping up a bunch of different *fresh* mushrooms and mixing them into the meat. One of the ideas I had when it comes to meatloaf is mizing in dred cranberries that'd add a nice sweetness to it.
> 
> Heck, I'm going to try that mushroom meatloaf the next chance I get. OR ASK MOM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its funny you say that, I do add mushrooms to this meatloaf when I do it, even if the recipe doesn't ask for it. This meatloaf is outstanding, I served it over white rice once and even than it was delish.
Click to expand...



The key to any meat-mixing dish (like meatloaf, meatballs, Salisbury steak, etc.) is not to mix too much. A gentle touch and just enough mixing to get everything together is what you need. Too much mixing and you start making concrete.


----------



## koshergrl

Oooh..good tip. And very true.


----------



## High_Gravity

Trying this Greek Spaghetti tonight.

http://greek.food.com/recipe/greek-spaghetti-286288[


----------



## koshergrl

I made my canned chicken casserole stuff last night, I've written about it all over world so I won't go into it again..

but it was good...so here's another tip for male cooks..

Bisquick is your friend. 

You can use it for pancakes, for biscuits, for dumplings...you can top casseroles and use it as a bottom pizza-like crust almost...

Bisquick. It just uses a little milk. Wonderful stuff. 

And I make good biscuits, dumplings and pie crusts, so you can trust me. 

Also, frozen crusts are just fine...if you want a homemade pie but you really don't want to mess with the whole mess of making a crust (cuz it is kinda messy..you're using flour and lard. They are the definition of messy.) it is really nice to have some cheap frozen crusts in the freezer or fridge that you just whip out and dump whatever into...

Oh...and don't be afraid to cook tomatoes! Cooked tomatoes are spectacular. I have cooked extremely delish breakfasts using italian or french bread, eggs, olive oil, tomatoes...a little sliced sausage of any kind and if you're really flush mozarrella...

olive oil in pan
fry sausage slices until they're hot & browned
Pull out the middle of bread
Put the bread in the hot olive oil, drop an egg in...sprinkle with parmesan if you have it, salt & pepper

Flip the bread, salt & pepper

In another pan, fry sliced sausages (I like kielbasa but I've also used Italian sausages) till brown

Take out your bread/egg and turn up the heat and fry sliced tomatoes...

when they're good and seared on one side, flip over and put a slice of mozzarella on them....

Put the sausages on the plate with the bread & top the bread/egg with the tomatoes.

Or you can just serve everything on separate plates, which was what I did because I was cooking for a crew. Fried mozzarella tomatoes, sausages, and the little bread basket thingies...

And you can do almost any combo of starches and proteins...fried tomato is always good no matter how it's done up. With cheese (parmesan is really good on it too) or without...

You can bread it and it's excellent too.


----------



## koshergrl

I was cooking lunch for my sis & bro in law once at their house...they had old corn tortillas, some exceedingly ripe tomatoes, and canned salmon.

Yeah.

So I drained the salmon and picked out the gray, threw it in a skillet on high, added cumin, chili, and garlic...fried a couple of tortilla's, then chopped up a bunch of tomatoes and ran them through the skillet high and fast ...they were amazing fish tacos, I managed to get it right, they gobbled them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sounds delish!


----------



## koshergrl

My sister has a very nice kitchen, I love to cook in it.


----------



## koshergrl

She has a convection oven and a regular oven and a freestanding island with the stove top...marble countertops and stone floor, very nice.


----------



## High_Gravity

Thats awesome! The kitchen in my apartment is pretty small, I'd like some more space!


----------



## koshergrl

She also has an olympic sized pool and a fenced courtyard and deck...with a real fire pit (it's like a huge fireplace with a chimney) and a gourmet barbecue...it has burners and grill and flipping accoutrements for rotisserie and a GRIDDLE, it's massive, built into the stone of the fire...thing....and with it's own gas line.

That's down in the courtyard..the courtyard is brick and concrete with flower beds here and there. Then right next to the back door onto the deck, over the pool, there's another barbecue with it's own built in gas line.

I catered a party for her where we had both grills going...burgers, steaks, chicken and shrimp kabobs, plus I don't remember what all I had going on in the house, but it was quite a party.

Darnit I'm homesick for her pool!


----------



## High_Gravity

I'd live with her if I were you!


----------



## koshergrl

My son and d-i-l did for quite a while. The basement of her home is a large one bedroom apartment, complete with kitchen and lots and lots of storage space.


----------



## High_Gravity

Did you try anything to make anything on here yet wake?


----------



## Wake

High_Gravity said:


> Did you try anything to make anything on here yet wake?



Made a few creations from your ideas and had varied results.


Chopped up some raw potatoes, put them in a container with canola oil and spices, shook it up, and baked on 400* for 30 minutes. It was awesome.

Made more chicken breast with spices, then coated with eggs and rolled in breadcrumbs and dry oregano. Topped with a thickened and rich sauce from the chicken breast, spices, and oil left over in the pan.

Took a yam, baked it, and skinned it. Mixed the sweet mush with cream, milk, and sugar. Poured it all in castings and baked it. It's a simple and cheap dessert option.

Soaked one cup dried black beans in water for 7 hours. Giddily scarfed a fourth of those beans. Had diarrhea the rest of the day.

Experimenting with pastaspaghetti. It's a fussy ingredient that demands a keen eye on temperature, and the amount of salt required. Make it pretty well, and mixed in 1 cup of parmesan cheese, cumbled Canadian bacon, finely chopped lacinato kale, raisins and cranberries, two rags eggs, and more then enough pepper, dark cocoa powder, and cayenne pepper. Topped with crushed Doritos. Baked on 450* for 50 minutes. Reprehensible. Creative. Glorious.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't remember seeing any of those recipes.

No, don't eat soaked beans...they should be cooked.

My kids make potato wedges, put them on a cookie sheet, then cover them with oil, salt, and spices...bake it at 400 until whenever...and it's always yummy! I never think of doing that!


----------



## koshergrl

Spaghetti is easy...you need a lot of water. If you don't have a big enough pot, you can't make decent spaghetti. So if you're having difficulties with it, get a bigger pot, so you can have a LOT of water. Lots of salt in the water. And a dollop of oil just because.


----------



## Wake

koshergrl said:


> Spaghetti is easy...you need a lot of water. If you don't have a big enough pot, you can't make decent spaghetti. So if you're having difficulties with it, get a bigger pot, so you can have a LOT of water. Lots of salt in the water. And a dollop of oil just because.



That's the agenda. Some of the fondest food memories is taking a huge bowl of cold spaghetti noodles and mixing in raspberyy vinaigrette or italian dressing, and just eating it.


----------



## koshergrl

Butter & parmesan


----------



## koshergrl

Just a little cream.


----------



## boedicca

koshergrl said:


> She also has an olympic sized pool and a fenced courtyard and deck...with a real fire pit (it's like a huge fireplace with a chimney) and a gourmet barbecue...it has burners and grill and flipping accoutrements for rotisserie and a GRIDDLE, it's massive, built into the stone of the fire...thing....and with it's own gas line.
> 
> That's down in the courtyard..the courtyard is brick and concrete with flower beds here and there. Then right next to the back door onto the deck, over the pool, there's another barbecue with it's own built in gas line.
> 
> I catered a party for her where we had both grills going...burgers, steaks, chicken and shrimp kabobs, plus I don't remember what all I had going on in the house, but it was quite a party.
> 
> Darnit I'm homesick for her pool!




That sounds fabulous!


One of my sisters has a similar living situation.  We have great parties there!


----------



## koshergrl

I used to quiz her quite pointedly about the pool situation prior to pool season. We didn't want to have any inconvenient delays! 

Wake..here's an easy pasta dish...you can use spaghetti...

Cook a mess of sketti

Open a can of minced clams
dump into a pan (with juice!)
add a stick of butter
Italian seasoning, a little garlic
Melt the butter, let it bubble a little with the clams

Put the sketti in a big pasta bowl
Dump the clam sauce on it

Top with a handful of parmesan, chopped fresh tomatoes and green onions.

Or not.

I've also diced tomatoes, and then thrown them in with the spaghetti in the strainer...that way they're hot and a part of the pasta.

You can also doctor that sauce with cream if you like...and if you do that, you can put in some parmesan and whisk it...it's quite decadent.


----------



## koshergrl

That clam recipe is sort of a lifesaver if your pantry is kinda bare and you don't want to go to the store and you want something hot, and rich, and yummy.

I buy clams when they go on sale, then stash them in my cupboard and forget them...until the cupboard is bare and I'm looking and they've been exposed, it's always nice cuz the only other thing you really have to have is the spaghetti noodles...and maybe a little butter (but you could probably leave it out or do with much less).


----------



## Unkotare

Wake said:


> Experimenting with pastaspaghetti. It's a fussy ingredient that demands a keen eye on temperature, and the amount of salt required. Make it pretty well, and mixed in 1 cup of parmesan cheese, cumbled Canadian bacon, finely chopped lacinato kale, raisins and cranberries, two rags eggs, and more then enough pepper, dark cocoa powder, and cayenne pepper. Topped with crushed Doritos. Baked on 450* for 50 minutes. Reprehensible. Creative. Glorious.






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=lITBGjNEp08&feature=fvwp]how about no! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wake

Well apparently all of your advice has been paying off, thanks to you guys. I've been working as a Caregiver/CNA for a week, and have been cooking meals for my clients routinely. One of them is particularly fond of steamed zucchini or sugar snap pea pods with butter, a baked lamb patty out of the toaster oven, and al dente spaghetti with pasta sauce. Oh snap.

I'm proof that *anyone* can cook.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To answer the question that is the name of this chat, if a person wants to learn how to cook, then yes.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------

